# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  غرام عجيب

## اجمل حب

قبضت الشرطة في تايوان على شاب متيم ارسل إلى حبيبته 1320رسالة حب خلال عامين فقط.. ليس هذا فحسب بل كان خجولاً لدرجة انه لم يكتب اسمه ابدا على الرسائل (وإن كان وعدها بتحقيق هذه الأمنية حين توافق على الزواج منه) وبسبب كثرة الرسائل رفعت الفتاة دعوى على كاتبها الذي اتضح انه زميلها في العمل ولم يتجرأ يوما على مفاتحتها في الموضوع.. المفارقة هنا أن الفتاة تزوجت لاحقا من ساعي البريد الذي استلطفته بعد رؤيته 1320مرة خلال عامين .

----------


## محمد العزام

ياعيني على هيك غرام 

شكرا

----------


## عُبادة

ههههههه
شكرا
قصة جميلة

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

احلا غرام.....
يا هيك الحب يا بلا......... :Smile:

----------


## اجمل حب

> ياعيني على هيك غرام 
> 
> شكرا


شكرا الك وانا معك زي غرام ما في

----------


## اجمل حب

> احلا غرام.....
> يا هيك الحب يا بلا.........


شكرا الك اكيد احلى من هيك حب الواحد ما راح يلاقي

----------


## اجمل حب

> ههههههه
> شكرا
> قصة جميلة


شكرا الك المهم انها نالت اعجابك

----------


## دموع الورد

> قبضت الشرطة في تايوان على شاب متيم ارسل إلى حبيبته 1320رسالة حب خلال عامين فقط.. ليس هذا فحسب بل كان خجولاً لدرجة انه لم يكتب اسمه ابدا على الرسائل (وإن كان وعدها بتحقيق هذه الأمنية حين توافق على الزواج منه) وبسبب كثرة الرسائل رفعت الفتاة دعوى على كاتبها الذي اتضح انه زميلها في العمل ولم يتجرأ يوما على مفاتحتها في الموضوع.. المفارقة هنا أن الفتاة تزوجت لاحقا من ساعي البريد الذي استلطفته بعد رؤيته 1320مرة خلال عامين .


واااااو والله روعه

----------


## حلم حياتي

*يا حرام شو راحت عليه

*

----------


## coconut

لطشها الساعي

منو لله الحرامي 

كان يلعب على الحبلين الماكر

هههههههههههه :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> قبضت الشرطة في تايوان على شاب متيم ارسل إلى حبيبته 1320رسالة حب خلال عامين فقط.. ليس هذا فحسب بل كان خجولاً لدرجة انه لم يكتب اسمه ابدا على الرسائل (وإن كان وعدها بتحقيق هذه الأمنية حين توافق على الزواج منه) وبسبب كثرة الرسائل رفعت الفتاة دعوى على كاتبها الذي اتضح انه زميلها في العمل ولم يتجرأ يوما على مفاتحتها في الموضوع.. المفارقة هنا أن الفتاة تزوجت لاحقا من ساعي البريد الذي استلطفته بعد رؤيته 1320مرة خلال عامين .


 :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):  ياحرام :Eh S(2):

----------


## saousana

يستاهل 
انا ما بحكي انه اللي عمله صح ... بس هاد جزاء الجبن 
يعني عنده شجاعة يبعت 1242353454 رسالة 
بس ما قدر يكتب اسمه 
يستاهل 
صحتين على قلبه  :Db465236ff:

----------

